# Class III/NFA Transfers?



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Besides Jay's and Ammunition Sales Co., anyone aware of local FFLs who do transfers for Class III/NFA firearms? I've got an AOW on the way from out of state -- and wanted to see what options were out there in terms of a Florida dealer to handle the transfer.

Thanks.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

You might try Dixie(Little Jacks Guns),I know he is FFL and does transfers,I don't know about class III/NFA.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Dixie isn't doing Class III items. Jay's wants $100 for the transfer & Ammunition Sales Co. wants $50. I guess if no one else is less expensive, Larry will get the job.


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Try randy pippin at the escambia sheriffs office. He is a class 3. Not sure of price but he is good people!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I will second that try Randy If you have hard time getting a hold of him, You will get a contect # to me I will see that he contects you, I will check and see If cares if I gave you his number Iwill try and PM you My number. jj


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys - if he'll do a transfer, I'm interested.

Here's what's coming from Tennessee...


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

SCuba if you don't mind me asking, what did that set u back? I'm caught up on plenty of supressors and was thinking about getting something like a aow next.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

With shipping -- $577 -- and only a $5 tax for an AOW! A bargain for the Fed's tax stamp requirement.

The capacity of the Long Range Precision AOW is 3+1 with 2 3/4" shells. I'm hoping that I can get 4+1 in it with the Centurion 2 1/4" mini shells...

I'm considering this rig to go with it:

http://www.sktindustries.com/images/catalogprices1.pdf


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Be Advised, that thing will be miserable to shoot


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Just curious why did you go with Long Range Precision over Serbu?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Serbu is having difficulty with production/delivery times - per Jay at Jay's guns. This one has an additional round capacity and an 8.5" barrel. It was in-stock at the manufacturer and the price was right (lower than the Serbu if it was available).

BTW, Jay told me at the last gun show that they are gearing up to produce their own line of AOWs because his orders with Serbu haven't been filled...


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Who sells it? And thanks for the info!!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

*Email Address:* [email protected] 
*Business Name:* LRPRIFLE 
*Contact Name:* BRAD RICHARDSON 
*Address:* 2612 HWY 61 W
ANDERSONVILLE, TN 37705
United States 
*Daytime Phone:* 865-712-6725


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Randy Did my Sub gun and Larry is doing my Suppressor.

they are both great people and seam very dedicated to doing their best.


----------

